# Being on welfare now gets you a discount



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Crazy
http://www.nbcdfw.com/news/national...426737541.html?_osource=SocialFlowFB_DFWBrand


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Great... More deliveries to the ghetto apartments.


----------



## impoorlikeyou (May 24, 2017)

sweet gonna go sign up for some ebt


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Yet flex drivers pay full price no discount on anything


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

The rich praying upon the poor.


----------

